# Common Law Spouse Battery



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Is there any Chartered Society or Organization in Portugal which provides support for a battered woman?

Consulting with a Lady in my Professional Capacity as Chartered Accountant on a financial matter, whilst she herself didn't raise the subject, she regularly exhibited signs which seemed to me to be indicative of, for want of a better word, minor battery, on her arms and legs.

Two days ago she was obviously in distress and when I reluctantly queried her about it, she took off her shirt to reveal serious bruises on her back, ribcage and breasts indicative of a pretty severe beating.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Domestic violence is unfortunately pretty common in Portugal, this is one organization but I don't believe much use on a local level APAV PT

The PSP have a special unit http://www.psp.pt/Pages/programasespeciais/violenciadomestica.aspx?menu=2

and this group is main organization for the shelter, help of victims of domestic violence
GAF :: Intervenção :: Prevenção e Intervenção na Violência Doméstica :: Casa Abrigo

Hope your able to help her


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Knew there was something in Loja da Cidado just took a bit of finding
Portal do Cidadão - Violência doméstica - denúncia


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I think this goes back to the Salazar regime when there was policy of "marital reverence" which was a euphemism for wife beating.


----------

